# New owner, new rats



## Lexarius (Oct 23, 2006)

I purchased my first pair of rats a few days ago, one blue named (uncreatively) Blue, and a dumbo named Norway (for no particular reason). 

Blue seems to be about what I expected, curiously sniffing everything, running around the living room, hopping in and out of the cage, and playing with my fingers. 

Norway hides in a corner. She doesn't particularly flee the hand and will take treats and petting, but she doesn't seem to like coming out of the corner except to eat. She does occasionally come to the cage door and sniff around, but usually when she does Blue decides it's time to play/dominance groom and she's soon back in the corner. 

I've tried separating them for playtime, but neither of them seems to "get" the rat ball yet and if left in it for a few minutes will turn it into a toilet. 

I'm considering clearing off a table for Blue to play on in the next room while I try to get Norway comfortable with coming out of the cage, but does anyone have further advice?

...and it sounds like Blue has discovered that if she puts things in the exercise wheel and spins it, it makes funny noises...


----------



## ratlover (Oct 23, 2006)

o.k. you should probly talk to norway and hold her to calm her down and mabey she will get used to it


----------



## Lexarius (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks like Norway is somewhat getting over her shyness. The shirt sleeve I left in her corner may or may not have helped. I had to lift her out of the cage to get her going, but once she was out she finally got into explore mode. She's still a few days behind Blue in terms of territory explored and adventurousness, though. She did hop into my lap once or twice. Blue has almost gotten to the kitchen (should probably do something about the refrigerator soon) and also discovered the tarantulas living on the level above her. Blue and I played "let's tear up paper and hoard it around the cage" after Norway got tired of exploring. She found and tried to dispose of her petstore receipt, but I managed to get her to accept paper towel pieces instead.

*Food*
I think I've also found a treat they both really like. They don't particularly care for yogurt drops, they're indifferent to apple pieces or bits of rice cake, and they'll nibble a little on carrots if you leave them long enough.

But for whatever reason, they both absolutely adore baby bella mushrooms. Which is good, because as much as I like them, they tend to go a little slimy by the time I've finished off the packs I get. They'll come back for seconds, thirds, fourths, and fifths when I'm handing out mushroom pieces, while I can barely get them to take a first serving of other things.

They also seem to be pretty fond of cooked pasta, though I'm not sure I should be giving them that. They also enjoyed nibbling on long uncooked pasta.

Anyone know if I shouldn't be giving them pasta or mushrooms?


----------



## KazRatz (Oct 27, 2006)

Hiya firstly I would ditch the rat ball. Rats are to intelligent to even think about running in one of those things, not only that but it can be bad for their repiratory tracts because of amonia build up when they urinate in it.

Your best idea would be to have them out on you whilst you are sitting on a sofa or a bed, let them explore you, get used to your smell. 

Mushrooms and Pasta are good for ratties. My girls get dried pasta in their dry mix.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I agree, get rid of the ball.


whenever introducing a scared fuzzlet, I sit parallel to the cage and have my arm around to the front with my hand in the cage, giving them the option to sniff and play with my hand or to go out(they'd be intimidated and scared if I huddled in front of the door).

And if they get brave, they'll follow my arm around and sniff my face(rats love to shove their paws and noses up my nostrils).

Just give that a try and mybe it'll work out.


----------



## Lexarius (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the tips, though I resolved this weeks ago. It never hurts to check the dates on these topics


----------

